# GT 6000 Trans Issue



## leonard8517 (Jun 22, 2021)

My drive belt came off and when I put it back on when in reverse I would go forward and when in the other gears I would go backwards. Figured I messed something up with putting the belt back on. I was almost done so just ran it that way. I put a new belt on correctly now and I only have 2nd and 3rd (in both Hi and Lo range). No 1st or reverse. Any suggestions on what I should look into?


----------

